# glibc (2.3.4.20041102-r1 -> 2.3.5) error [solved]

## ManJak

Во время проведения обновления:

```

# emerge -pvDu --newuse world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5 [2.3.4.20041102-r1] -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nptl -nptlonly -pic (-selinux) +userlocales* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1 [1.6] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1 [2-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r1 [2.0.51.19] -build (-selinux) 0 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38 [1.37] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.38 [1.37] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/anacron-2.3-r2 [2.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r11 [1.3.22_p4-r5] -build -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/bridge-utils-1.0.6-r2 [1.0.6] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

....

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.text+0x1cd): In function `pthread_initialize':

: undefined reference to `_res'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.text+0x1033): In function `__pthread_reset_main_thread':

: undefined reference to `_errno'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.text+0x1042): In function `__pthread_reset_main_thread':

: undefined reference to `_h_errno'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.text+0x1051): In function `__pthread_reset_main_thread':

: undefined reference to `_res'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.data.rel+0x1b8): undefined reference to `_errno'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.data.rel+0x1c0): undefined reference to `_h_errno'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread_pic.a(pthread.os)(.data.rel+0x1c8): undefined reference to `_res'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads/libpthread.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/glibc-2.3.5/linuxthreads'

make[1]: *** [linuxthreads/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.5/work/glibc-2.3.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5 failed.

!!! Function toolchain-glibc_src_compile, Line 237, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Комп старый:

```

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11.11 (root@p200mmx) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Sun Jul 10 18:37:27 MSD 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000c000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

192MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 49152

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 45056 pages, LIFO batch:11

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.0 present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Allocating PCI resources starting at 0c000000 (gap: 0c000000:f3ff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: udev root=/dev/hda3 elevator=cfq

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01181000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 200.472 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 190972k/196608k available (2039k kernel code, 5196k reserved, 939k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 395.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=197632)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel Pentium with F0 0F bug - workaround enabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium MMX stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb0b0, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

irda_init()

NET: Registered protocol family 23

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST313032A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: CD-532E-B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 25434228 sectors (13022 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=25232/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

```

Причем, на 2-х других прошло без сучка и задорринки  :Very Happy: 

Синхрил всех с этого компа, потому, считаю что дерево там рабочее.

Единственное отличие, там включен "nptl" && "nptlonly"

включать нитки на таком слабом, по процу, компе (ИМХО) губительно.

Может кто-то что-то присоветует?Last edited by ManJak on Mon Jul 18, 2005 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YD

хах, что губительного? Они и так и сяк есть, просто NPTL - это новое и НАМНОГО БОЛЕЕ БЫСТРОЕ поколение.

Вот сам сейчас делаю апдейт, посмотрим как выйдет.

----------

## doonkel

Наверное, вывод #emerge info в

данной ситуации был-бы более информативен, чем #dmesg.

Мне кажется у Вас такая же проблема https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329143.html

----------

## POMAH007

У меня под glibc 2.3.5 некоторые бинарники отказались запускаться - что-то про отсутствие версии GLIBC в бибилиотеке libc. Попытка пересобрать эти бинарники под новые библиотеки вызывало ошибку при сборке - collect2: ld failed with signal 11 ...BFD...binutils...

Пытался перебрать binutils (на багзе и в форуме кое-кому помогало) - абсолютно перпендикулярно. Пришлось откатываться на 2.3.4.

----------

## Metallic

Юзаю glibc 2.3.5 правда с nptl nptlonly, обновлял также с glibc 2.3.4blablabla, emerge glibc и все. Может быть стоит сделать emerge -tvp glibc и посмотреть депсы и пересобрать некоторые.

----------

## ManJak

В общем,SOLVED

они видимо принудительно заставляют:

USE="... nptl nptlonly ..."

ЗЫ

скажу честно, чего необходимо и достаточно непонял, но по ошибкам сутра всунул и пошел по делам =)

Вечером все собралось =)))))))

ЗЫЫ

Снова Вэри ИМХО!!!

NPTL, THREADS

на таких процах ЭКСТРИМ!

Емуб одну нитку разрулить с таким весом  :Confused: 

PII всежтаки, а Линух не худеет  :Confused: 

Асм забывают  :Crying or Very sad: 

Признаюсь - сам забываю напрочь  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ManJak

Да, забыл, будут идеи происхождения ног, - пишите все равно, всем будет полезно!

Если сам выкрою время (а тут надо дохрена) напишу, что нарыл в сырцах =(

----------

## YD

На домашнем всё собралость без шума. А на рутике с grsec на ssp.o крашит  :Sad: 

Думал вдруг трабла с GCC, убрал distcc. Результат тот же.

----------

## POMAH007

NPTL? Нафик? Кто может подтвердить? К тому же, на моем серваке nptl* были отключены. Но glibc собрался.

YD: а тут не может еще помешаться hardened?

Добавление:

NPTL на моей системе быть не может - ядро 2.4  :Smile: 

hardened нету. Щас поставил и запустил перекомпилёвываться. glibc 2.3.4. Будем ждать 2.3.6  :Smile: Last edited by POMAH007 on Tue Jul 19, 2005 4:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManJak

Подтвердить пока могу только я, т.к. с NPTL собралось!

До этого 2 раза пробовал с разными приколами - "фигвам"

 :Confused: 

----------

## viy

У меня всё чики-пуки!

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> У меня всё чики-пуки!

 

Я и говорю

3шт = чики-пуки + nptl;

1шт = пуки-чики - nptl;

----------

## YD

Ну я и говорю на hardened с pic/pie не собирается. Будем ждать багфиксовой revision.

----------

## ManJak

По поводу рагания NPTL на слабых процах - беру слова боратно!

Сервак работает (визуально) быстрей =)

Мои ИМХИ - можно вычеркнуть!

----------

## POMAH007

 *YD wrote:*   

> Ну я и говорю на hardened с pic/pie не собирается. Будем ждать багфиксовой revision.

 

Не, я про то, что hardened не было. Был pic, который я прибил в очередной раз и pie, который по умолчанию включен и который я не трогал.

----------

## YD

Ну hardened profile в дефолте эти флаги имеет. А с PIC/PIE вообще траблов много в разном софте. Подождём, и надо последить за bug reportam'и. Я пока замаскировал glibc 2.3.5.

----------

## suslik

C hardened не собирается мозилла, а fPIC флаги и подобные вообще из make.conf надо убирать так как компилятор сам где надо их расставляет, а если они вылазят где не надо - то там и в ошибку вываливаются, а чем еще таким экзотическим можно ускорить иксы на атлоне?

----------

## YD

PIC - дефолт для shared либов.

PIE - вот с этим трабла и начинается, но только в приложениях которые работают с памятью напрямую, AFAIK.

На сервера нету  врятли есть такие приложения, которые PIE ломает. glibc не компилиться из-за других причин.

----------

## YD

Гхм, был какой-то глюк emerge --info выводил CFLAGS из дефолта. Перед первых # пробел закрался, удалил. Стало норм и собралось без вопросов, правда я ещё distcc обрубил.

----------

